# 20 Gallon Long Dart Vivarium



## kaiden32 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the board and I just though I would share my new 20 long viv with all you guys. I have set up a few vivariums before, for crested geckos and one for hermit crabs, and I have had fresh and saltwater reef tanks. My old saltwater tank was a 20 long until I accidentally put my elbow through the front of it and ended up with 20 gallons of saltwater on the floor in the upstairs of my house. So needless to say I have been out of the hobby for a little while. But I love the look of a 20 gallon long tank and I have seen several beautiful vivariums using 20 longs so I decided to give it a shot. This is my first time keeping poison dart frogs, but I am close with someone who has kept them for a while and is breeding them. He offered to give me a couple azures if I wanted them so that's how this all started. They are still a while away from being ready for me but I thought it would be smart to get the system running and get plants in so everything could grow in and such. I have been monitoring the temp and humidity. The temp stays around 70-75 at night and during the day it stays around 77-80~. The humidity fluctuates between mistings but stays around 83-90%. I built a false bottom out of eggcrate and the substrate barrier from Josh's Frogs. I used ABG mix for the substrate and there is a layer of Spaghnum on top of that. The background was made from Great Stuff and covered with brown GE Silicone ii and coco fiber. So far I am happy with how it is turning out. My plan is to go pick up some plants within the next couple days. I am hoping to get a smaller bromeliad in there and some vining plants to go up the background. Any other suggestions for plants? Tell me what you think.


----------



## kaiden32 (Jul 22, 2014)

Some more pictures...


----------



## kaiden32 (Jul 22, 2014)

I went and picked up two small plants for the viv last night. One of them is an Autumn Fern and the other one is some other type of fern. So far they seem to be doing well. I am still looking for a bromeliad to put in there, does anyone know of any good looking ones that stay smaller?


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice tank. With a few wandering jews and other ground cover that tank woud rock.


----------



## yerbamate (Nov 3, 2013)

pretty, but for darts, you MUST have ample forage area in the manner of leaf litter that little critters can hide and even thrive in.


----------



## kaiden32 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks! I am still working on getting some hiding places and leaf litter and stuff like that. I will keep posting updates as they come.


----------



## kaiden32 (Jul 22, 2014)

Quick update with the new plants and I built a little cave for the frogs to hide in.


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

Good start. The water feature reminds me of a chocolate fondue fountain. Haha


----------

